# 3/8 steel ammo rates



## dnullify

Hey all! 
Sorry if this has been posted before. I had a quick question concerning ammo. 
I decided I'd like to stock up on some 3/8 steel ball bearings as an alternative to glass marbles.

However, I'd like to keep it as cheap as possible (including shipping). I did some googling, and it seems that steel balls packaged as slingshot ammo is quite expensive. So I continued to google and found quite a few bulk rate places.

This for example: http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0987158&ucst=t
They also apparently have a store relatively local to me, so I might go check that out. But 250 for $6

However it seems prices vary, so what are some stores you all have felt with previously, and how much did shipping cost?
Also, is it feasible to find a decent quantity (~200) at a reasonable price (~$7-9) at a local hardware store?


----------



## mr.joel

dnullify said:


> Hey all!
> Sorry if this has been posted before. I had a quick question concerning ammo.
> I decided I'd like to stock up on some 3/8 steel ball bearings as an alternative to glass marbles.
> 
> However, I'd like to keep it as cheap as possible (including shipping). I did some googling, and it seems that steel balls packaged as slingshot ammo is quite expensive. So I continued to google and found quite a few bulk rate places.
> 
> This for example: http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0987158&ucst=t
> They also apparently have a store relatively local to me, so I might go check that out. But 250 for $6
> 
> However it seems prices vary, so what are some stores you all have felt with previously, and how much did shipping cost?
> Also, is it feasible to find a decent quantity (~200) at a reasonable price (~$7-9) at a local hardware store?


Swaged lead balls will cost you a little more than twice that at a sporting goods store.


----------



## USASlingshot

I just bought 1000 3/8 steel balls on E-bay for 40 something dollars. Great buy!


----------



## SlingMan

USASlingshot said:


> I just bought 1000 3/8 steel balls on E-bay for 40 something dollars. Great buy!


Why so much?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

If you live in the USA, call "Royal Steel Ball Products". They sell steel slingshot ammo in bulk about as cheap as anyone that I know. here is there link. -- Tex
http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/


----------



## SlingMan

Tex-Shooter said:


> If you live in the USA, call "Royal Steel Ball Products". They sell steel slingshot ammo in bulk about as cheap as anyone that I know. here is there link. -- Tex
> http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/


*BINGO!*

That's who I was going to recommend.

Can't beat their prices!!!









BTW, they have a 15 pound minimum.


----------



## Sam

I've been looking for a supplier of 1/2" steel or 0.44 lead, whose prices I can afford, for ages! Unfortunately it's much harder to obtain any sort of lead projectiles over here in the UK with our draconian gun laws, even if your intentions are perfectly innocent...


----------



## dnullify

Tex-Shooter said:


> If you live in the USA, call "Royal Steel Ball Products". They sell steel slingshot ammo in bulk about as cheap as anyone that I know. here is there link. -- Tex
> http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/


Cool. 
Roughly how many rounds makes up 15lbs? And can anyone guestimate their overall prices within the states (CA). I'm thinking, whichever grade and material is their cheapest.


----------



## Sam

dnullify said:


> If you live in the USA, call "Royal Steel Ball Products". They sell steel slingshot ammo in bulk about as cheap as anyone that I know. here is there link. -- Tex
> http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/


Cool. 
Roughly how many rounds makes up 15lbs? And can anyone guestimate their overall prices within the states (CA). I'm thinking, whichever grade and material is their cheapest.
[/quote]
That's a *lot *of rounds...


----------



## dnullify

Ohh. So it's gonna be quite a bit over $15 huh...?

Well, are there any other options?

And is 3/8 adequate for targets and rats (and one rabbit that's been ruining the garden, should I feel up to cleaning it.) or should I up to .5". I don't want anything with too much heft, though.


----------



## Sam

dnullify said:


> Ohh. So it's gonna be quite a bit over $15 huh...?
> 
> Well, are there any other options?
> 
> And is 3/8 adequate for targets and rats (and one rabbit that's been ruining the garden, should I feel up to cleaning it.) or should I up to .5". I don't want anything with too much heft, though.


.5" will offer considerably more firepower, which will make it more humane for hunting, but at a cost!


----------



## USASlingshot

SlingMan said:


> I just bought 1000 3/8 steel balls on E-bay for 40 something dollars. Great buy!


Why so much?
[/quote]

i found it and is really cheap. about 4$ fer every 100. thats wayy cheaper than the other people i see online


----------



## NaturalFork

USASlingshot said:


> I just bought 1000 3/8 steel balls on E-bay for 40 something dollars. Great buy!


Why so much?
[/quote]

i found it and is really cheap. about 4$ fer every 100. thats wayy cheaper than the other people i see online
[/quote]

I always get ammo through turmark. Fast reliable and just plain awesome. See attached. 1280 rounds for 38 bucks. with shipping it comes to about $45. S around what you paid.


----------



## dnullify

https://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0987158

That place still seems to be cheaper than anything I can find on eBay, and cheaper than trumark.

512 on trumark is $17, fastenal does 500 for $12. I gotta check shipping, and see if wholesale prices are available at the local fastenal stores.


----------



## Sam

Where does everyone in the UK source their hunting ammunition from?


----------



## A+ Slingshots

dnullify said:


> Ohh. So it's gonna be quite a bit over $15 huh...?
> 
> Well, are there any other options?
> 
> And is 3/8 adequate for targets and rats (and one rabbit that's been ruining the garden, should I feel up to cleaning it.) or should I up to .5". I don't want anything with too much heft, though.


Buying in bulk is the only way to really drop the price down....BUT that involves a large out lay of cash!!! That's why I started selling 100 ct. bags of four (4) of the most popular sizes of ammo and now ship all over the world. Shipping weight is a big factor in cost. Because of that it's cheaper the more you buy even from me. It may seem like a lot of money, but most make an order from me which includes slingshots, bands and ammo. That really helps to make the most of the shipping cost. One good thing to do is to make and use an ammo trap or at least use a suspended blanket behind your target. If you do most of your ammo will last almost forever...even the lead (it's much harder than most think). Hunting is a different story... you must expect to loose quite a bit.

I've noticed many who are unsure what they want to shoot, and that's understandable. I can give an opinion based on my experience, but the best is to try different ammo yourself.... In order to help with this issue, I have put together a *Ammo Sampler Pack* of two (2) of each of the different types and sizes I carry. That's eight (8) balls that I will ship to anyone, anywhere *for a Buck ($1)* to cover the mailing cost sent to my Paypal. 
The sampler will include (2) 3/8" steel, (2) 1/2" steel, (2) .44 cal. lead AND (2) .50 cal. lead.
This way you can try before you buy. 
You can drop me a email at: [email protected] or PM me here on the forum.
I hope that helps some of you guys who are just wondering about different ammo sizes and weights.
Perry at A+ Slingshots


----------



## hawk2009

Sam said:


> Where does everyone in the UK source their hunting ammunition from?


I get mine from simplybearings on ebay 500 9.5mm for £10.49 plus £4.99 delivery.good quality never fails to deliver highly recommend


----------



## Sam

A+ Slingshots said:


> Where does everyone in the UK source their hunting ammunition from?


I get mine from simplybearings on ebay 500 9.5mm for £10.49 plus £4.99 delivery.good quality never fails to deliver highly recommend
[/quote]
Sorry, to clarify I meant larger than 3/8" as I want more power for hunting, so either 0.44" lead or 0.50" steel, I just don't seem to be able to find any distributors in the UK selling for a reasonable price, especially as I seldom recover ammunition when hunting...


----------



## NoSugarRob

hawk2009 said:


> Where does everyone in the UK source their hunting ammunition from?


I get mine from simplybearings on ebay 500 9.5mm for £10.49 plus £4.99 delivery.good quality never fails to deliver highly recommend
[/quote]

me to.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

well, i just got off the phone with a local Fastenal store, turns out they have a one here in santa Cruz... i put in an order for 1000 3/8 steel shot for a whopping $24... they don't normally stock them, and had to order them from another location, so they should arrive in the shop monday morning...


----------



## Sam.....

My local Fastenal store is less then 5 miles from me, I'm definitely going to put in a order.

Sam.....


----------



## philly

Royal Steel, 12MM @ $1.50 a pound, 15# Minimum + $15.00 shipping. Works out to around 950 shots for $37.50 total, don't know what 3/8 cost..
Phil


----------



## dnullify

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> well, i just got off the phone with a local Fastenal store, turns out they have a one here in santa Cruz... i put in an order for 1000 3/8 steel shot for a whopping $24... they don't normally stock them, and had to order them from another location, so they should arrive in the shop monday morning...


Awesome! how'd you ask for it, or rather, how should i phrase it when i call the one in mountain view? did they even know what you were talking about at first? how long did they say it'd take?

Boy am i glad i stumbled upon fastenal. I'm gonna have to see if i can reach them today and place an order.

boy... $24 locally for 1000, that's got to be the best deal on ammo so far. thank you google.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

dnullify said:


> Awesome! how'd you ask for it, or rather, how should i phrase it when i call the one in mountain view? did they even know what you were talking about at first? how long did they say it'd take?
> 
> Boy am i glad i stumbled upon fastenal. I'm gonna have to see if i can reach them today and place an order.
> 
> boy... $24 locally for 1000, that's got to be the best deal on ammo so far. thank you google.


ha.. i just asked if they stocked 3/8 steel ball bearings, he asked for the part # (from the link) and told me that they didn't have any and would have to be shipped to the store from Indiana.. they'll be here Monday he said..	i'm stoked that is a super good deal, and only afew minutes from myhouse too..

many thanks to you for posting the link...


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The Royal price for 3/8 shot will be the same price as far as I know, but you will get about 1900 shot for that amount of money. With 7/16 inch shot you would get about 1320 shot. -- Tex


----------



## dnullify

Wait, royal would be 1900 of 3/8 for $24?

How many pounds is 1900 shots? And shipping on their 15# minimum?


----------



## haertig

$15 for 4 lbs of 3/8" or 4 lbs of 1/2", *with free shipping*:

http://www.extremesl...Ammo-BB-3-8.htm
http://www.extremesl...-1-2-BB-1-2.htm

I'm not sure what quantity 4 lbs works out to be. Based on Saunders bulk ammo advertisements, my estimate would be:

4 lbs 3/8" steel =~ 720 count
4 lbs 1/2" steel =~ 215 count

This is the www.extremeslingshots.com website, which is the same place as www.trulytexas.com (a U.S. based Dankung distributer).


----------

